# K9 trailer



## Ikons dad

looking for advice on K9 trailers, I really don't like anything I see out there


----------



## qbchottu

For how many dogs?


----------



## Ikons dad

I have 3 dogs but would want a 4 dog trailer (just in case) I looked at WT Metall and Jones and did not feel the were well built


----------



## DFrost

Ikons dad said:


> I have 3 dogs but would want a 4 dog trailer (just in case) I looked at WT Metall and Jones and did not feel the were well built


Try Vohne Liche Kennels they are built by K9 trainers for K9 users.


----------



## bocron

We've also been searching for a good trailer at a decent price. Most likely a 4 dog will be what we go with as well. We were looking into these:

NorthStar Plastics & Manufacturing, LLC | Home


----------



## fastdogs

I'd be interested in what people feel are the pros and cons of the different trailers.
I've owned a jones and a wt metall, and have also had the opportunity to check out and photograph a trailer from deerskin and two from someone in indiana who makes them. I've had a truck mounted box made by wolverine manufacturing- it was sort of like the two trailers from indiana- made sort of like travel trailers with wood frames with insulation and aluminum skin. A friend also has a six dog trailer that is an animal control fiberglas truck box mounted on a trailer- these can be bought for around 1500.00 and some have very large compartments.
I think jones and wt metall are both very well made. However, my jones trailer was an older one and although well insulated and solid, the inside finish was rough, which eventually resulted in one of my dogs getting injured (got hung up on unfinished edge of aluminum mesh). I haven't seen a more modern jones trailer, but mine did not have a double axle or the interior security doors, both of which are features that are mandatory to me now.


----------



## Ikons dad

I spoke to someone that was at th Rotti Nationals and he said the K9 trailer company was there and they make a very nice trailer. I went to the website and it looks like a quality trailer. I would like to see one though, or at least speak to someone.
www.k9trailer.com 
I am new at this and awaiting feed back from more knowledgeable dog people. Let me know what you think


----------



## bocron

There are a few features that I am pretty set on. 1. I want a double axle if at all possible. The dogs get a better ride so arrive at the destination much less beat up (for lack of a better term). 2. I don't want any of the boxes opening up to the rear, I prefer all doors to be on the sides. Less fumes and less dust blowing into the boxes. 3. A cooling system of some sort, I am in the south so cooling is an issue. 4. If at all possible I would like boxes to be 42" long instead of the standard 36" found on hunting dog trailers.


----------



## fastdogs

I've never bought one new, so end up settling for whatever features the one I can afford has.
my older jones- I liked that it was solid and well insulated. The ventilation fan was great- the hottest days it was fine inside, and in the winter I always ended up opening the roll out door window or the dogs would get too warm. I liked that it had it's own battery and towed well. 
I didn't like that it was single axle. The inside was rough, with too many sharp edges. The stalls were tall enough, but seemed a bit small. It did not have interior security doors- if the outer door came open, the dog had no way to brace itself to stay in.
WT metall- I the double axles and the interior doors. I like the top storage, although you need to be careful or stuff will make too much noise. I like the insulation and the ventilation fan seems to be fine. The stalls are a good size and I like that I can take the center partition out of the rear two stalls. I like that it has it's own battery and it tows very nice, and I can move it around easily by myself. I wish it had the top 1/3rd of the partitions open mesh, my dogs kind of like to see each other.
The deerskin trailer I saw was single axle, and did not have interior doors. But the storage was in the rear, for safety in case the trailer were to get rear ended, I thought that was a good idea. The two trailers made in indiana- one had double axles, one single. No interior doors. The partiions looked like pegboard. There was storage at the rear of the trailer, for the same reason as the deerskin, and also storage under the dog boxes. This raised the dog boxes up high, the guy who orderd them said that was for safety also. But it meant they had to lift the dogs up into the boxes. The boxes were quite large.
Anyway, that's my take on some trailers I've owned or seen. I trailer my dogs with either a wired in camera with audio, or for now I'm using a baby monitor with two cameras, with talkback function so I can tell them to lay down if I need to. The rear two compartments on the wt are very quiet, and I don't see dust coming in or see it on the floors, but I'm also traveling paved roads so far. The front two compartment may be noisier due to my vehicle being diesel.


----------



## Ikons dad

I agree with the 2 axels, unless of course it is a 2 dog trailer, as far as no rear doors- that doesn't seem to hard to accomplish. You may have to pay for customizing the trailer to open on the sides though. The trailer at the rotti show had 41" boxes and 2 axels but the doors were in the rear. I am traveling tomorrow to see that one. It is a new company called K9 Trailer. So I am hoping to be able to get a good price.:laugh:


----------



## bocron

Let me know what you think of the K9 Trailer brand one. Given the options I'd take the bigger box over the rear doors since you can generally find a way to cover the doors somewhat. The one trailer I saw and missed out on had the doors on the sides, one on either side of the wheels. It also made the back blank which is a good place to haul a spare.


----------



## Ikons dad

This trailer has a spare mounted on the tongue, although, you really don't need a spare with a 2 axel trailer ( unless you are really unlucky ) I wll put up a post tomorrow. If it is anything like the website and my buddy described, I will own one tomorrow.


----------



## bocron

Thanks, can't wait to hear what you think. 
I'm thinking I'd mount a spare for my car there . I drive a MINI and they don't have spares. (In 7 years I've never needed one, but ya never know)


----------



## fastdogs

yes, definitely let us know what you end up with, and post pictures!! I love my WT metall 4 dog trailer, but I'm always checking out dog trailers and photos of dog trailers.


----------



## Ikons dad

There are pics on the website,
www.k9trailer.com
but I will post more tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mrs.K

Ikons dad said:


> There are pics on the website,
> www.k9trailer.com
> but I will post more tomorrow evening.


Oh, these are nice!!! I am still debating whether or not I should get a trailer or simply a minivan since we need a second car.


----------



## fastdogs

I've tried to look on the website, but I get a black screen when i click that link,and nothing ever comes up.


----------



## Ikons dad

I just tried it and it worked, there may be a problem with your server


----------



## fastdogs

it's apparently safari. I had to go to firefox to see it.
What a great website, they did a good job. The one thing they didn't say was how much the trailer weighs. This was a big limiting factor for me when I got the WT- I needed one I could tow with any vehicle I have. My trailer weighs about 660 lbs.
This trailer doesn't look like it's really heavy either. I like the reversable ventilation fan. Kind of like the K9 Cruiser trailers (I don't think they make them any more)- they had a reversable fan and also a cooling system involving ice packs in a basket that the fan could blow air down through the ice packs into the dog compartments.
vickie


----------



## bocron

The Northstar plastics link I posted also has the option of putting ice packs and the blowing the air over it. I have had many trailer sellers try to convince me that A/C isn't really needed, but I really think they have no concept of what 98 degrees with super high humidity is really like, they tell me how their dogs stay comfortable hanging out in the trailers in the summer in temps up to 85 degrees. Just cracks me up, we are way past 85 degree highs by May! 
I loved the K9 Cruiser trailers and also the K9 Koach trailers, both are now gone I think.


----------



## Ikons dad

I think most manufacturers offer AC as an option. The problem is you lose the fan. I can see AC in extreme hot or humid conditions but I prefer the fan, but I live in New England not Ariz or Fla. Fastdogs, which WT do you have, my Thermo weighed almost 900lbs with the spare.


----------



## fastdogs

it's a campeon, four dog, and weighs 660 lbs with no dogs in it (that's what I was told, and I took it to a scale to double check) They said 600-650 when I got it, but it's got the 10" storage on top. It's WAY lighter than my six dog jones was, and easily towed by my hhr or aztek.


----------



## shepherd king33

I was also at the Rott Nationals and saw the K9 Trailer Co trailer you are talking about. The man let me look at it and inspect it, I will be getting one ASAP! I have been looking for months for a well built trailer and have not found one that meets my standards, until I looked at this one. They are well built, and SOLID AS A ROCK! I like the fact that it has a steel frame and as far as the weight goes, I can live with the extra weight because it gives me peace of mind knowing my dog is safe.


----------



## Smithie86

We have the WT metal royal 4 door; double axle. Tons of mileage, excellent trailer. There is a reason you see most people have one here and in europe.

We have the fan, no issue with equipment moving around unless you have it loose in the compartment. We have the spare - I do know someone who got a flat last year and the person who sold her the trailer (it was used) used the spare and never replaced it.

We do not have air conditioning, even though in Nashville and travel to ATL/IN etc for training. When it gets that hot/humid, we do not train a bunch of dogs. Well insulated.


----------



## bocron

Just got an email back from K9 Trailer, he says the trailer weighs around 1500 lbs.


----------



## fastdogs

that weight would be too much for me, that's about what my jones weighed (maybe more- the lady with the deerskin trailer said hers weighs around 2300!!! Hard to believe a dog trailer weighs that much (6 dog, single axle), but maybe that's with dogs and full water tank. I was just too limited by weight.
I'd like to get a spare to mount on the tongue, under the front storage box- looks like a perfect place.
My reason for a dog trailer is lately my husband has been using my dog vehicle, an excursion with custom cage in the back, and I've been left with small cars and the dogs. I needed something I could tow with anything I've got. the aztek is great for towing it, the hhr can tow it but not the ideal car- but I can use it in a pinch. Tow limit for the hhr is 1000 lbs.
I love my campeon, if I could change anything, I'd have a reversable ventilation fan, spare tire, and top 1/3 of partitions mesh. Otherwise it's perfect for me, and was more affordable than anything else I found (that had the things I considered mandatory- double axles, interior security doors, safety, and lightweight).


----------



## Ikons dad

I just bought myself a Christmas present, I went t see the K9 Trailer Co trailer and went bezerk for it. I can't believe the detail. The hinges have grease fittings. The construction is amazing. Can't wait to get it. I will post pics later if anyone is interested.


----------



## fastdogs

yes, definitely photos, lots of them. I'd like to see detail of the control panel for the fan, the storage area. Very exciting, great trailer.
Maybe a photo of your dog in it, as well!


----------



## bocron

Congrats! It sounds like a fabulous unit but the weight puts it off my list. I have a MINI and the tow capacity is 1200lbs, so guess I'll keep looking.
Although, I did some research and discovered that if you have brakes on the trailer itself, then the weight becomes less of an issue. Apparently stopping the trailer is the biggest worry. We may look into that.
Annette


----------



## Ikons dad

Thank you, I spoke with the dealer about brakes and that is an option, also the lifting part of the top storage compartment will be framed in aluminum from now on. Towing for me won't be a problem, I have a small (Nissan) SUV. I like the tubular steel frame from a dog safety standpoint. He let me tow the trailer about 30 miles and it towed very nice. I am very happy and anxious to get it. As soon as I can I will post pics


----------



## fastdogs

The tow capacity for my hhr is 1000 lbs, but the problem with it is that it's a unibody vehicle, so the hitch is actually bolted to sheet metal since there's no frame. so I don't want to exceed the tow capacity. Not to mention it's not all that powerful. It pulls down on hills but otherwise seems to tow the trailer fine. The aztek can tow 3500, so no problem, and the excursion can tow much more than that. But I needed to keep the weight down so I could tow with whatever I have. I also like that I can move it all over the place by hand, easily. Makes me feel better since I'm not all that great at backing it yet.
I can't wait to see the photos, I am excited for you.


----------



## fastdogs

also, bocron, if you do get a trailer, I'd love to see a photo of a mini pulling a dog trailer, how cool is that.


----------



## Ikons dad

Here are some pics, I hope!


----------



## Ikons dad

Sorry Fastdog, I did not get any pics of the fan or my dogs in the trailer. I called The dealer and asked him to take some and send them to me. These were his stock photos


----------



## bocron

This isn't my MINI, it belongs to a guy who works at our club. I think this is a 3 dog WT trailer. It's very nice and he has offered to let us borrow it which I may take him up on to give it a try.


----------



## Ikons dad

That looks like it works, how well does the mini pull it and more importantly, how well does it stop it? It is a good idea to try it, good luck!


----------



## fastdogs

great photos!! That looks like a super trailer, what a Christmas present to yourself!!!
bocron, I love that photo of the mini with the wt trailer. It actually looks very nice on there, not too big at all. I have to show that to my husband, he hates me towing the trailer with the hhr, he thinks it's too small. Ha!!!


----------



## bocron

Yeah, the guy at K9 Trailer wrote to me that he wouldn't recommend towing with a MINI. I sent him these .


----------



## Ikons dad

That is amazing!!:wild:


----------



## fastdogs

to go with the photo of the mini towing the dog trailer, I thought I'd post a photo of my HHR with my 4 dog wt metall trailer... sorry the photo is so small, don't know how to make it bigger (but hey, the car is small too...)


----------



## ladylaw203

I purchased a 4 stall Jones trailer in 2005. Schutzhund model. Extremely well built and insulated. I would reccomend the dual axel however


----------



## fastdogs

do you still have it? They seem to have really gone up in price for new one these days, if you get any options added. I had a six stall jones years ago, but not the schutzhund model- the stalls were a little small, sincle axle, and didn't have the interior doors. But when I sold it, I sold it for what I'd paid for it, so they hold their value.
got any photos of yours if you still have it?


----------



## j haynes

I also just bought a k9 trailer company 4 dog trailer. They are built so much better than anything else on the market! I dont worry about my dogs safety when hauling them around in this thing. Best trailer on the market...hands down!


----------



## bocron

I've been trying to go get a look at a K9 Trailer brand. Hopefully he will email me today. 
I talked to a guy yesterday who said that he has the wooden slats added to his trailer and when it get really hot he puts ice under the wooden slats and runs the fan and that seems to do the trick. Sounds like a good option for us instead of getting actual AC.
The only thing I don't like about the K9 Trailer brand is all the diamond plate, it looks so NASCAR to me. (Nothing against NASCAR, I just don't like the look, even though I am a total car nut ).


----------



## Ikons dad

J. Haynes, you will love that trailer. I picked mine up about a month ago. I love showing it off. People cannot believe how well it is put together. My buddy is selling his WT and buying one. Enjoy it!!


----------



## fastdogs

pictures!!!
I like the idea of the ice under the floor, I have the wooden floor panels, it allows good air circulation. 
I'd like to get a solar battery charger for my trailer, since neither of my small cars are wired to charge the battery during use. Anyone know what kind or size to get? I could put it on a trickle charger while it's parked, but it's not near any electical source.
I really like the reversable fan on the K9 trailers, but they aren't an option for me because of the weight. I love my WT and so far it's working out well for me. I just made some decals for it.
How about some photos of these new K9 trailers? Preferably with dogs in them!! do your dogs like them or do they need to get used to them?


----------



## onyx'girl

This place is located in my town...customizing is a specialty.
Wolverine Coach | Dog Boxes and Trailers | Home Page


----------

